# All change as gas reserves soar - BBC



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/8303581.stm
> 
> All change as gas reserves soar
> Sunday, 8 November 2009
> ...


..


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

So if diesel-powered vehicles can be converted to run on biodiesel, can gasoline vehicles be converted to run on natural gas?


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

^^ yes gasoline cars can be converted, but the problem is the conversion kit needs to be developed and installed by a proffessional, some cowboy fitted gas conversions have damaged engines and the whole thing got a bad reputation


----------

